
Show HN: A site to look up DNS records - darkhorn
https://dns.google.com/
======
CaliforniaKarl
I just discovered [https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/dns-
over...](https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/dns-over-https)
is marked as Last Modified 2016. So it should probably be marked (2016).

For reference, previous HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12609752](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12609752)

------
CaliforniaKarl
Bookmarking this.

I do have one request, though, if you don't mind: For the `type` field, would
you mind somehow including human-readable form, as well as the numeric value?
Either as another key in the same hash (like `type_text`), or by changing
`type` into a dictionary with `int` and `text` keys.

Other than that, I have no complaints, and if this becomes a stable service,
then I bet people will really love how you can pull this as raw JSON!

